# Do 100% cotton POLOS shrink?



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

My first attempt at posting this question has a misleading title--Jerseys vs polos. No big deal probably, but it bugged me. Here's my question again:

Hi. I have someone requesting I use Jerzees 100% 6.5oz cotton pique polos. I've never used them, and wondered if anyone here has. My questions are: do they run small/narrow, and if so, is it so much that I should recommend ordering a larger size (especially for a big guy)? and do they shrink after washing? (A side question: do any of you ever prewash/preshrink shirt orders before embroidering?) Thanks. --Liz


----------



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

They will definitely shrink


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

That style should shrink. 100% cotton polos will shrink unless they have been preshrunk but even then there will be some shrinkage over time with repeated washings. Occasionally someone will mention that they washed an item before embroidered but in addition to the extra time and work involved, the item won't look new when finished. Also, most likely the shirts will need ironing or a lot of steaming. I never prewash.


----------

